# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  steken in voet en tenen

## majovana

Hallo allemaal

Ik heb regelmatig last van steken in de holte van mijn voeten en in tenen.

Ik ben 61 jaar de pijn heb ik niet als ik loop maar in rust, dus als ik stil zit of in bed lig

Herkent iemand dit en weet wat het kan zijn ?

Majovana

----------

